# lynx 15cc engine plans



## dethrow55 (Feb 22, 2019)

hello all was wondering if there might be some plans for the lynx 15cc engine by Malcome Stride out there ? thanks


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 23, 2019)

Sarik bought out the plans service from the publishers of Model Engineer Mag so you can get all the plans from them and they hold the copyrights

https://www.sarikhobbies.com/product/lynx-ne15s-drawings-constructing-the-lynx-ne15s-booklet/


----------



## dethrow55 (Feb 23, 2019)

hello all got a copy of model engineers mag. best of vol. 3 2013 from "pocket mags." looks like a tough build for a first might try something else. thanks all


----------

